# POLL:What is your favorite Betta fin shape?



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

My dream betta would be a black and white piebald halfmoom. I don't know why, but i just LOVE piebalds!


Extra:

If you decide to post on this thread about your favorite fin shape, you are also more than welcome to include the color and pattern your deem betta would have.

Thanks for voting!!!:lol:

Happy Memorial Day!



NOTE: You CAN choose more than one answer


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

You didn't put mustard gas or copper! :O 

I have a different favourite colour for every tail type.  I love steel blue plakats, green copper or mustard gas halfmoons, solid red or blue VTs, multi CTs and white or cellophane deltas.

I've never been a fan of piebald, marble...anything flesh coloured, or of doubletails. Don't really like extremely vivid cambodians (subtle ones are lovely, though) or dragons with white bodies and red tails.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

wow, those combinations sound amazing! i know darn it i forgot!


----------



## gabrielle09 (Jan 23, 2012)

Lavender butterfly halfmoon plakats are my absolute favourite and then there is my baby Adelaide...she is a white opaque halfmoon plakat. Her personality is better than her colour but I love her anyway LOL


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

Blue or purple marble plakat or a black crowntail.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

I love all :3


----------



## Rosso1011 (Nov 13, 2011)

I know this isn't a fin style or coloration option, but I really want a find a giant. Fin styles, plakat or crowntail depending the betta. Coloration is also individualized imho. For example, my bf has a very beautiful orange VT. The coloration is beautiful on him.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

Rosso1011 said:


> I know this isn't a fin style or coloration option, but I really want a find a giant. Fin styles, plakat or crowntail depending the betta. Coloration is also individualized imho. For example, my bf has a very beautiful orange VT. The coloration is beautiful on him.


I know, i haven't seen any giants lately unfortunately


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

betta lover1507 said:


> I love all :3


Me too! (most of the time lol


----------



## Rosso1011 (Nov 13, 2011)

I've seen a few giants at our local petco, but there is very little variation in the colors they get. They all tend to look alike. I found a beautiful giant on aquabid, but naturally, he was listed at $80.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

Rosso1011 said:


> I've seen a few giants at our local petco, but there is very little variation in the colors they get. They all tend to look alike. I found a beautiful giant on aquabid, but naturally, he was listed at $80.


Yah that is a pretty high price for a giant. I haven't seen any at my LPS ever, so i can't really agree with the same coloration thing. All that i know though, is that i really want a second Betta fish (they are so addictive lol!) . I either want a half-moon or plakat, that is black or white and piebald (i don't know why but i love this pattern!).


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

My favorite is rescued, no matter what pattern, color or fin type  But I picked a few for fun and to participate


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

aww that is nice PitLuv! I agree with you, although i am a sucker for piebalds and half-moons! 

Here are some of my favorites!:

http://bettacrazed.angelcities.com/Betta Talk piebald.gif, unfortunately,this one seems to have SPLIT 


http://t2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcSwahcB6DJRLJkoGjPnu-6mWaOeUxlNaZ-UsmMSPge5SG0ofvjaNA

Love this tangerine one! Nice solid color!


Here is my final fav:http://t2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcRhNp-sxuFs9Szt7TbxMf037xpinLk-HBOBSoaidowrAcMYN_Gc

Love it!


----------



## michbelle (Mar 16, 2012)

I would looooove with all my heart a halfmoon or ohm in yellow, or with nice bold yellow on it. I have no clue why but the yellow really looks beautiful to me.


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

I am so in love with marbles and yellows and green metallics right now. And blacks. And steel blues. And butterflies. And oranges. I picked "it doesn't matter" . . . because to me it doesn't. They're all so beautiful! As long as they are healthy and happy, it doesn't matter what tail type or colour they are. But I do have preferences, and they change so often it's hard to keep track of them.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

I love yellows too! I am now starting to look at all these wonderful colors on this site, and i think i am leaning more to the silvers, grays, golds and chocolates


----------

